# Massey-Fergurson 130, made in france, where is the hidraulic oil tank?



## tymotiuz (8 mo ago)

Olá
The hydraulic system doesn't work, I want to check the oil level but I don't know how.
Thanks for the help

Tim


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Tim, 

The hydraulic system for a Massey Ferguson 130 shares fluid with the transmission and rear differential reservoirs. You should be able to find a dipstick on top of the transmission or on the right hand side. You really need an Operator's Manual. Here is a source from the UK:


Massey Ferguson Tractor 130 Operators Manual - MF130 (agrimanuals.com)


----------



## tymotiuz (8 mo ago)

Thanks! There is a reservoir over the right axe. I put 2 litros of 46oil there, it start lifting. I' not sure about the quantity and the quality...
Best regards
Tim


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Is this the filler cap location you refer to over the right axle?


----------



## tymotiuz (8 mo ago)

Yes


----------



## EricW (12 mo ago)

Welcome fellow 130 owner, I have a few manuals for this tractor. The transmission, differential and hydraulic systems hold 5 US gallons or 4 Imperial gallons. The oil should be SAE 10W/30 engine oil for the transmission, differential and hydraulic systems according to the manual.


----------



## tymotiuz (8 mo ago)

Thanks Big T


----------

